# Diagrama Esquemático deñ Fisher RS 737



## Manuel Quijano (Abr 28, 2012)

Agradeceré a alguien que pueda compartir conmigo, el diagrama esquemático del RS 737.
Este Fisher no tiene salida por ninguno de los 2 canales.
Sospecho de los drivers pero necesito el diagrama.

Mis saludos a todos los miembros del Foro, y en particular a aquellos involucrados con el fascinante mundo del audio.


----------

